# Herping in Syd



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi everybody!
for my Bday im nagging mum or dad to go herping with me in the Sydney area.I know Darkes forest is a great place and so is Audly in the NP.Any more suggestions


----------



## spongebob (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope your Birthday is in a few months time


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep in October spring...................................yeeeee


----------



## dunno103 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good time to go herping, lots of new ones out then.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep.......................any one have suggestions???


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## Australis (Jun 6, 2008)

Anywhere there is bush land, and even places there isnt


----------



## JasonL (Jun 6, 2008)

Audley, Heathcote, or the Coast Track from Bundeena south, Darks isn't that good unless your going at night to look for frogs. How far do you plan on walking?? 10 - 15km's?? if so, I'd go to the Coast or Heathcote, if not, Audley...you can hire a canoe and paddle to the end of Kangaroo Creek, some herps to be found down that way and you always see some herps on the paddle down, turts, lacies and diamonds if your lucky... but where ever you go, make sure you start early.


----------

